

Google is now funding numerous Tea Party groups - timbro
http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/210909/google-is-now-funding-numerous-tea-party-groups/

======
winterswift
"Larry Page publicly stated at Google’s I/O conference this year that he wants
to start his own country."

You know it's serious journalism when they take something that was already
overblown by the actual media and rehash it. Also, when he says, "if I can
speculate further," and proceeds to talk about "steal[ing] the content that
greases their ad machines," as well as "their quasi-religious effort to more
quickly bring about technological singularity," ending in an unclever and
sarcastic comment.

This is an inflammatory piece of junk with an alarming lack of facts (and
abundance of pathos appeals and weasel words) to back up any of the claims.
Political criticism is fine, but this is just blasphemy pretending to be news.

~~~
jinxedID
Inflammatory piece of junk is putting it nicely

------
bdcravens
Nothing really new here. 42%+ of Google's PAC donations in the last 5 years
have been to Republican organizations.

[http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0911/64005_Page2.html](http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0911/64005_Page2.html)

Tea Party groups are definitely on the far right of some of those PACs, but as
long as any of those groups' interests align with Google, of course they'd
donate.

------
Houshalter
Google becoming political is indeed a concerning thing, but this article is
absurdly biased.

